# g scale locomotives - general question



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

can all manufacturers lcos be adapted / converted to run DCC? if not , please let me know what I should look for to stay away from. if so , please tell me what is generally needed. are there special G scale decoders? of do the widely available ones work.

thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

You should read Greg E's pages on DCC. There is a link under his signature. Your answers are there.
Here is the page: http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=17&Itemid=46
John


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Many LGB locomotives were made with and for or compatible with LGB's MTS (limited DCC). Massoth made much of LGB's electronics and still makes MTS/DCC systems.

Aristo-Craft focused on their Revolution rather than DCC.

DCC is a complicated subject and installation can be simple or complicated depending on brand and model of locomotive.

Choice of DCC systems, central/command stations, decoders etc. can also be complicated with limited compatibilities between brands and models.

Mixing brands may or may not be a problem.

Don't hurry into DCC until you first know a fair amount about it.

Sometimes your choice of DCC brand may dictate which locomotives to buy and sometimes the locomotives can dictate the best DCC system for them.

Jerry


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, any of them can be converted to DCC. Some are pretty easy, some more difficult. Many of the Piko come with DCC and sound, they will run on small curves also.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Re the decoders: yes in general you do need to use large scale specific DCC decoders which can handle the higher voltage and more importantly higher current that some locos draw. They're readily available from various manufacturers with ratings of eg. 3 amps, 5 amps, even 8 amps.

I've yet to encounter a loco that couldn't be converted to DCC. As has been said already, some are simple plug-and-play whilst others need work to isolate the motor from the pickups and/or supply the correct lighting voltages etc.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

thanks. I have an NCE powercab with the 5 amp smartbooster. im hoping to keep and work with this system


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Plenty of options... pick your loco and there's a way to DCC it.

The easiest are the Aristo locos, since you can just plug in a decoder.

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The newer Aristo 0-4-0's have the plug and play socket and would handle your R1 curves.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB locos have their own plug and play options and have a DCC sticker if this option is available.
I prefer to remove all electronics and rewire an engine to my decoder of choice. 
If you are looking for resale value then this is not what you would do.

Also, there are Zimo HO style decoders that have a 35 volt rating and with an adapter 1.8 amps and can be used in smaller locos like the LGB hand cars, flyers, chloe, and even the rail truck and other single motor units.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you can figure out how to isolate the motor from track power, yes any loco can be adapted for DCC. I mean that the only path for the current to get to the motor goes through the decoder.

Older LGB had a direct connection from the track to the left side of the motor. This had to be rewired. Other engines (particularly HO) had one side of the motor screwed to the frame, had to be insulated and insulated screws used to mount the motor. But both could be adapted.

So get a voltmeter with a continuity tester and start isolating your motors.

Hope this helps.


----------

